# Enclosed Hunting Trailers



## Hunter MN (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for a 6x12 enclosed hunting trailer. I would like to see pictures of your guy's setups. I need the trailer to hold at least 5 dozen full body canada goose decoys, 2-3 mallard floaters, and a ATV. Any help would be apprecaited!


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

About the only way ive found to fit an atv in my 6x12 with all my gear is to pull the 4 wheeler in and pack everything on and around it, but that is very inefficient as you have to unload most of the gear to get the atv out when you get to the field and then load it back in again to pull out in the field. I usually end up taking 2 vehicles if a 4 wheeler is needed.


----------



## Hunter MN (Dec 1, 2011)

Also, does anyone know a good place to buy a used 6x12 enclosed trailer in Northwest Minnesota or grand forks/fargo ND area? I only want to pay $1,500 or less. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Search the posts. There's a lot of guys hauling dekes and atv's in their trailers. lots of photos


----------

